# Should I overclock my ipad?



## GatodeCafe (Apr 8, 2011)

Well? I've heard that they really respond well to it, but honestly there  aren't that many people who do it so I'm hesitant. What you think, FA?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 8, 2011)

Turn that bitch up to 11.


----------



## theLight (Apr 8, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 8, 2011)

How would you even overclock it?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 8, 2011)

What possible reason could you have for this other than e-penis?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> What possible reason could you have for this other than e-penis?


 
ipad is all about e-penis


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2011)

I suppose if you were trying to render something on your iPad somehow, but otherwise all of the games on the app store are designed to work well without overclocking...


----------



## Flatline (Apr 8, 2011)

Runefox said:


> What possible reason could you have for this other than e-penis?


 
I WANT FACEBOOK TO RUN SMOOTHER


----------



## net-cat (Apr 9, 2011)

Er. Why?

There isn't a whole lot the iPad can do that requires overclocking. 

And most mobile chips are underclocked so the use less power. If you do, kiss your battery life goodbye.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 9, 2011)

You should hurl it with a catapult into a waste incinerator


----------



## Falux (Apr 11, 2011)

Asking if you should overclock an iPad is like asking if you should overclock an iPod touch.

Presuming the iPad is 1st Gen anyway.


I'd say no.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 22, 2011)

It's as simple as this: You shouldn't have bought an iPad in the first place.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 22, 2011)

Slyck said:


> It's as simple as this: You shouldn't have bought an iPad in the first place.


 bow ties iPads are cool.

I've got no trouble running any app smoothly, though... I guess you could overclock the thing, but why?


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 22, 2011)

So you can play runescape on it?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 22, 2011)

Runescape?
Would you kindly stop swearing? Thanks.

Besides, you can't run RS on a iPad. and that has nothing to do with speed.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 22, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Runescape?
> Would you kindly stop swearing? Thanks.
> 
> Besides, you can't run RS on a iPad. and that has nothing to do with speed.


 Missing the whole joke here.

The idea is finding some kind of reason why would you possibly need to overclock it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 22, 2011)

I doubt you'd need to overclock it for runescape. Try minecraft.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 22, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> bow ties iPads are cool.


 iPads are just as cool as an infant smoking crack cocaine.

Not that cool if you ask me.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2011)

If you have enough money to upgrade to an iPad2 when you kill the one you have, go ahead.



CerbrusNL said:


> I doubt you'd need to overclock it for runescape. Try minecraft.


 
Now there's an idea.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 24, 2011)

You don't have any better cooling than the ipad already has, which is dismal. Don't even attempt to do it.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 24, 2011)

Slyck said:


> iPads are just as cool as an infant smoking crack cocaine.
> 
> Not that cool if you ask me.


You obviously didn't "get it".



Dyluck said:


> Now there's an idea.


 Now, I've seen suggestions like these for iPhones / android phones, but on a iPad might actually work.



Commiecomrade said:


> You don't have any better cooling than the  ipad already has, which is dismal. Don't even attempt to do it.


 
I think the iPad can handle a little overclocking, if you look at it's temperatures. Mine hasn't gotten noticably warm since I've gotten it. Compared to my iPhone (3G) getting quite hot running some applications.


----------



## Takun (Apr 24, 2011)

You guys suck at iPads.  


Of course overclock it.  You get 2 clocks.  With 2 clocks you can run twice the apps because the clock cycle runs on a 12 hour day.  Take that in nanoseconds and you can quantify 4x the algorithms of any Micro$oft product.  That bitch also gets packets faster because it's able to send double requests concurrently in real-time.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2011)

Takun said:


> You guys suck at iPads.
> 
> 
> Of course overclock it.  You get 2 clocks.  With 2 clocks you can run twice the apps because the clock cycle runs on a 12 hour day.  Take that in nanoseconds and you can quantify 4x the algorithms of any Micro$oft product.  That bitch also gets packets faster because it's able to send double requests concurrently in real-time.


 
But it's so thin. You're not going to be able to fit that extra clock in.


----------

